# 3Year old male cat looking for home (worcester)



## Sophiebee (Jul 9, 2013)

This is the hardest thing ive ever had to do so im really hoping not to recieve too much backlash. Im looking for a home for my beautiful boy loki. Since having my daughter a year ago ive had alot of health problems and its now at the point where he just isnt getting the care he deserves as im unable to cope. Ive held off for as long as possible as my cats are like family but it just isnt fair for him.

Loki is 3, he is up to date on boosters, flea and worming and neutured. He is an indoor cat with access to an outside enclosure. Hes energetic and loves to play, he even plays fetch! He also loves a cuddle and a fuss although he will let you know when hes had enough. He doesnt get on with other cats as hes abit of a bully (i am rehoming my other cat seperately as he picks on her.) Hes in good health. In very particular about where he goes and would ideally like to keep in touch with the new owner. If you think you could offer him a home please get in touch. I will also be contacti g rescues but am hoping to avoid a shelter as i think he would hate it. Thanks for reading.


----------



## Polly G (Apr 30, 2013)

So sorry to read your post. I know my heart would break if I had to rehome one of my cats. I hope you find a very special home for lovely Loki very soon x


----------



## Sophiebee (Jul 9, 2013)

Thank you, it is heartbreaking and i hate even thinking about it but its at the poibt where i think its the best thing for him as im struggling to cope and he just doesnt have the life he should at the moment.


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Have you still got Duchess?


----------



## Sophiebee (Jul 9, 2013)

Just realised ive not added pictures. Hes a beautiful big boy and is a polydactyl cat so has little 'thumbs' that look like hes wearing mittens x


----------



## Sophiebee (Jul 9, 2013)

Lilylass we have at the moment however we have found her an amazing new home with a family friend whos a massive cat person where i know she will be so loved and spoilt. They still dont get on though so rehoming together isnt an option. I never ever thought id be in this position and it makes me so sad but ive been ill since having my daughter and i feel like i just cant look after everyone so they just arent gettting the attention they deserve at all. I just want to do whats best for them.


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Sophiebee said:


> Lilylass we have at the moment however we have found her an amazing new home with a family friend whos a massive cat person where i know she will be so loved and spoilt. They still dont get on though so rehoming together isnt an option. I never ever thought id be in this position and it makes me so sad but ive been ill since having my daughter and i feel like i just cant look after everyone so they just arent gettting the attention they deserve at all. I just want to do whats best for them.


That's good re Duchess - I was a bit confused by your OP as you said "(i am rehoming my other cat seperately as he picks on him.)" and I was confused that you had another male cat but not her ....

If Duchess has a home lined up, could you not hang off making a decision about Loki for a few months and see how things go once she's gone?

Living with 24/7 separated cats myself, I know how much of a strain it can be & I'm sure once there is only 1 and you don't need to worry about that aspect of things will be much less stressful and free up a lot of time & energy


----------



## Sophiebee (Jul 9, 2013)

Oh dear it was supposed to say her! I will edit now, i might see hiw we go when shes in her new home actually, it is just so energy consuming with seperating them as with a 1year old as well its proving near impossible. I think its sort of at the poi t where i constantly feel im letti g everyone down but i guess loki will be happier on his own too which may improve things x


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Sophiebee said:


> Oh dear it was supposed to say her! I will edit now, i might see hiw we go when shes in her new home actually, it is just so energy consuming with seperating them as with a 1year old as well its proving near impossible. I think its sort of at the poi t where i constantly feel im letti g everyone down but i guess loki will be happier on his own too which may improve things x


I have days when I literally don't know how I can keep going with them separated, potentially for another decade (although I would be devastated to lose either, I know you'll 'get' what I mean) - it is very, very difficult - I now have OCD and have to do a double check everytime I shut one in / let the other out just to make sure the doors are secure (both can open the doors in the rooms they're confined to)

I even get part way to work some mornings and have to come back just to double check. Mine would literally try to kill each other if they get together, do damage & the poor dog gets stuck in the middle - I had an escape last year (my fault - I was tired & didn't shut a door properly) and was badly bitten separating them - I constantly worry it will happen again.

On top of that, I often feel guilty and that one / the other / the dog is missing out on 'me time'

All the above is very emotionally draining and I'm sure not having that will make a huge difference 

Honestly, I would give it a try with Loki on his own  it would be awful to part with both of them without knowing for sure .....


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

I'm so sorry to read you have been so poorly and had a tough time with the cats 
I defo agree with @Lilylass - you might find things are so very different once Duchess has been rehomed, Loki might be much happier and less of a worry to you and the family. Fingers crossed things work out xx


----------



## Sophiebee (Jul 9, 2013)

Thank you both, i think i will give it a try with loki, i know exactly what you mean lilylass, sorry to hear youre struggling, i actually have OCD too (ive also had gallstones and meningitis as well as other health issues since having my little girl so its been a not fun time health wise) which is one of the reasons im struggling so i know how hard it is. I just feel like ive got nothing left to give. Hopefully we can get on okay with just loki though and duchess will certainly be happier without worrying she might be pounced on if i open a door.


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Ohhhh hun, no wonder you feel like you're at the end of your tether  

I know you will miss Duchess loads but it sounds like you've found a wonderful new home for her  

I'm absolutely positive that, once she's been gone a couple of weeks / month, Loki will be back to his old self (pre-Duchess days) - and all will seem much calmer and easier  

Let us know how you get on - and, if you need an ear to have a moan about stuff to - please PM me x


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

So sad to read this post. 
I hope both cats will find forever loving happy secure homes for life.


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

huckybuck said:


> So sad to read this post.
> I hope both cats will find forever loving happy secure homes for life.


@huckybuck Duchess has already found a home & SB is going to see how things go with Loki on his own once she goes

Fingers crossed it will be fine


----------



## kittih (Jan 19, 2014)

Having lived with two cats that absolutely hated each other and who had to be kept separated at all times for 15 years I can well imagine the stress and guilt it causes you. When one of the two died two years ago from old age the freedom of no longer having to worry about who was where and was I spending enough quality time with each was lovely. I dearly missed my old girl but it was no longer stressful having to manage them.

Try seeing how it goes with just Loki before you make any rehoming decisions for him.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

A very tough time for you and I know you will have given this a lot of thought.
I agree with LL ,I too had 2 cats living separate lives ,indoor cats without an outside run at that time.
It was hell and I didn't have other problems going on so can only imagine what a strain it is for you.
When Buffey died I was heartbroken but at the same time the relief of not having to be constantly aware where each one was made life so much easier for us all.
It is definitely worth a try.
I hope it all works out well which ever way things pan out x


----------



## claire8234 (Mar 8, 2013)

I really feel for you and have been in your shoes. We have a 6year old cat Stitch, last year we adopted a kitten Tommy from a set of kittens we were fostering. 

We did everything by the book in terms of introductions and giving the cats plenty of resources. Long story short Stitch eventually began living outside and we contacted a behaviourist.

This didnt help & when a neighbour told me Stitch had been sleeping in his garden waste sack my heart broke. Tommy went back to the RSPCA at about 11months of age and was paired up with another kitten of a similar age, they got rehomed together. 

Half an hour after Tommy left, Stitch was back in the house. Giving up Tommy was so difficult but to be honest I wish I hadnt waited as long as I did. Tommy is happy and loved and Stitch spends most of his time fast asleep on the sofa or purring away. Rehoming your cats does not make you a bad person. Big hugs xxx


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

claire8234 said:


> Rehoming your cats does not make you a bad person


No it doesn't, sometimes rehoming is the far better option.
Life doesn't always go as planned, you need to do what's best for your family and the cats.
Fingers crossed Loki settles down on his own, and hopefully Dutchess' breeder has been informed as to where she is now.


----------



## Sophiebee (Jul 9, 2013)

Thank you everyone, claire that gives me alot of hope as if loki calms down it will make things alot easier. I just want to do the best thing for them which i always thought was keeping them with me but i actually think in duchesses case its cruel to deny her a happy life elsewhere where she will be loved and not pucked on constantly, i have messaged the breeder buffie but havent heard anything back, i think i heard she gave uo breeding due to health so thats possibly why.


----------



## Cloudygirl (Jan 9, 2011)

If you do decide to re-home would Loki get on with children/dogs? My friend is currently looking for a rescue puss. I'm fairly local to you


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Cloudygirl said:


> If you do decide to re-home would Loki get on with children/dogs? My friend is currently looking for a rescue puss. I'm fairly local to you


Let's all keep our fingers crossed Loki settles once Duchess is rehomed 

All the rescues I know have cats waiting so hopefully your friend will find a new companion


----------



## Cloudygirl (Jan 9, 2011)

We have tried a few it appears to be harder than you'd think to get a cat that likes children & dogs. I'm sure she will find the right puss soon


----------

